# Just a suggestion!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

There is such a wealth of information of diet and nutrition on the Internet, maybe a sticky should be posted for everyone to post favorite sites for that.

To to take away from this one though. I think that this forum is a great idea.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Ardie. Good idea

Am trying to organize......... :stars: 

Will put stickies for:
weigh in
recepies or fav. recepie site
Exercises
Walilng Wall (where we get support and/or the dreaded truth0


----------

